

Ask HN: Exercises for Regular Expressions? - tripplez

Apart from what is available in the books about Regular Expressions, are there any web sites / blogs series / etc. with a bunch of exercises that are somehow more "real world" that the ones in most of the books?<p>My specific problem is that currently I don't have specific needs / areas where I can exercise what I've learned about RegEx, and yet somehow I want to exercise more even with some other applications like other people's examples...
Or writing a simple program for processing some text that can be implemented by heavily using RegEx?<p>Thanks in advance
======
dalke
And what was wrong with the pages which result from searching for "regular
expression exercises"? Quite a number of hits show up.

